# Anthro Mouse Cursors. Is there anything?



## Arcadium (Apr 22, 2009)

I used to have a nice sonic mouse scheme, where i'd be a blue mouse, and the slightly busy would have 8-bit sonic walking, the totally busy, no click mouse, would have him running so fast his feet became a red swirl.

My PC crashed, i got lazy, and still haven't switched schemes. I'm starting to  find it hard to find that white, Aero mouse sometimes in a sea of white.

Point is, i want a new scheme, and i thought, "Hey, wouldn't it be rad to see more foxes on my desktop? Not to show off the furryness or anything, but something cute or cool to entertain me on a rainy day".

Anybody, do this, or knows where to find one? I'm thinking of just going back to the blue sonic, but i thought i might stop here and see what i could pick up. I do have high doubts, and I'm gonna search dA right now. I'd be wonderful if anyone wants to help/contribute.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey heres how someone made a pretty cool looking DT setup check it 

http://silverblade989.deviantart.com/art/My-Sonic-Riders-ZG-Theme-75686554


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 23, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Hey heres how someone made a pretty cool looking DT setup check it
> 
> http://silverblade989.deviantart.com/art/My-Sonic-Riders-ZG-Theme-75686554



Nah mate. I'm looking for mouse cursor schemes strictly.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, my mouse cursor is a little waggly foxtail I did up years ago with Jasc AnimationShop 3. Recently vector-traced it (I'm lazy) to be smoother since Vista is capable of alpha channels on the mouse cursor. The "link hover" cursor is simply that, rotate 180*. The "slightly busy" is sized-down, and the "busy" is an old (old old old) animated pic of an early character of mine's (fox) head.







 (the old version)

I really should redo it proper and make an actual scheme out of it. Maybe smooth out the animation a bit.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, my mouse cursor is a little waggly foxtail I did up years ago with Jasc AnimationShop 3. Recently vector-traced it (I'm lazy) to be smoother since Vista is capable of alpha channels on the mouse cursor. The "link hover" cursor is simply that, rotate 180*. The "slightly busy" is sized-down, and the "busy" is an old (old old old) animated pic of an early character of mine's (fox) head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love you in the strongest heterosexual way. That cursor is amazing, and exactly the type i was looking for.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, if you wanna grab what's done of the newer softened version (all three of 'em, might not work pre-Vista), here it is. Old version here (made on Win98SE/2k). Maybe I _will_ make a full one.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, if you wanna grab what's done of the newer softened version (all three of 'em, might not work pre-Vista), here it is. Old version here (made on Win98SE/2k). Maybe I _will_ make a full one.



I'd be cool. If you ever do, dude. Please, PM me. I just applied this, and it's great. I love the mouse tail that shakes! It amuses me, which is what i was looking for.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, if I ever do finish it, it'll probably look something like this (perhaps without the shading, and with thicker borders):


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn, these are pretty effin awesome, Rune. :3


----------



## Runefox (Apr 24, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Damn, these are pretty effin awesome, Rune. :3



Thanks, I actually got the inspiration for it back when my mom bought an eMachines eTower 533i (it was shit then and it's shit now XD). It had an AMI BIOS, which was cursor-driven, and had a silly cursor with a wiry, waggly mouse tail at the end of it instead of the standard stump. I was quite amused by it. =D






You can juuuuust see it where it says "Peripheral"


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, if I ever do finish it, it'll probably look something like this (perhaps without the shading, and with thicker borders):



Now that gloss and reflection is cool man. Agreed with ZentratheFox, it is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 24, 2009)

those are very cool ! good job on those.  I might have to steel them as well ! LOL..


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet, custom cursors!

I gotta see about finding tips for makin' 'em in GIMP. Got links?

(Also, is there anybody in this thread besides me whose character isn't a canid? =P)


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 29, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> (Also, is there anybody in this thread besides me whose character isn't a canid? =P)



Nope! 

I need to pick up on this stuff. I'm more into hard-ware, rather then Soft-ware though. I freak out and start interviewing any kid who has a modded PSP or something like that.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 29, 2009)

> modded PSP


>_> Hi.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> >_> Hi.



O.O

I would get nerdy, but your pretty rad, and i don't like to be a bother.

but,

What mods? Hardware, i know CFW, model? I'm planning to swap out the case to a white one, and slap on blue buttons. I'f i learn my way around it, i want to get into soddering and doing the USB battery charge mod, since i'm rocking 1000.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 30, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> O.O
> 
> I would get nerdy, but your pretty rad, and i don't like to be a bother.
> 
> ...



Well, it's getting pretty OT in here, but...

I've got a 2000 model, I can't really say I've done anything truly hardware-related to it yet (I AM planning on grabbing a chrome-finished front plate and gold buttons, just 'cause that'd be awesome, and/or getting a decal done up), and the USB charge bit is already present in the 2000 series, so there's not much to be done there either.

Right now, I have the latest iRShell running on it, which lets me launch multiple apps at once (again, 2000-series), and faster than the XMB can. Before I upgraded to 5.x, I had a bunch of kernel plugins installed to the firmware along with a bunch of other stuff like a custom font, custom XMB wave, startup graphic/sound, etc. I so miss those things. I've also got Time Machine installed and my memory stick patched, so I've got access to 3.40 and 1.50 firmware on startup (and this way I can always run my PSP's battery as a Pandora).

Not very exciting, I know.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, it's getting pretty OT in here, but...
> 
> I've got a 2000 model, I can't really say I've done anything truly hardware-related to it yet (I AM planning on grabbing a chrome-finished front plate and gold buttons, just 'cause that'd be awesome, and/or getting a decal done up), and the USB charge bit is already present in the 2000 series, so there's not much to be done there either.
> 
> ...



Pretty cool. I enjoy tricked out gadgets. This PSP will be the first on a list of things i want to do something with. Mostly hardware, but the inclusion of CFW for the flexibility with personalization and the ISO's. I'm looking for a face-plate right now, so hopefully i can get that down soon.


----------

